# FS: Ladybug Spinning Wheel NE MO



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a gently used Ladybug spinning wheel for sale that includes the attached lazy kate. Asking $450. Located outside of Hannibal, I will ship at buyer's cost but will pack with a couple of fleeces from my Shetland sheep.


----------



## marepearson (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't suppose you still have this spinning wheel? If so I am interested. Thanks.


----------

